# Newbie with a R32 soon (I hope - note to veterans: please help!!!)



## katamari3210 (Sep 18, 2008)

I am scrambling to find a Skyline R32 worth buying. I had found this R32 on AutoTrader.com and I was hoping to learn if it was worth it, any problems I should watch out for... whatever comes to mind.

He wants $18,000 for it, and it looks good.

R32 Details - AutoTrader.com

What do you think?


And please, remember , I'm a newbie.


----------



## CeJay (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know what the markets like there, as i'm in australia, but 18k sounds like a ripoff to me.


----------



## katamari3210 (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh...

How much do they usually run for? (I'm terrible at finding market prices.)


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well those pics make it look fresh and new, but 18k for a gts-t is WAY to steep...

at least compared to prices in canada...

also you need to ask some very particular questions of the seller such as

where is the car registered? when was the car first registered?(if they werent the first owners you need to ask) is the car currently registered in there name? what is the car registered as? kit car, home build, etc etc etc...

how many kms/mi were on the car when it landed?

is it OBDII compliant? is it compliant?

keep in mind that under current USA laws vehicles need to be 25yrs or older to be eligble for importation... id be wary of these vehicles in the USA....

more questions feel free to ask


----------



## katamari3210 (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow...
I didn't notice all that.

I do have another question though: How could he get his hands on this car (and it's real) if it's not supposed to be here in the States?

It's a little too late to call now (9:26 PM Eastern U.S. Time) but I'll see if I can call on Saturday


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well you see thats why you need to ask how it is registered...

since these vehicles are not yet eligible for importation there are a couple ways to get them in...

one such way is to dismantle the vheicle in japan, send over the body/chassis in one shipment, then send the engine and tranny in another then rebuild in the usa, saying its a homebuild, or kit car or somethin.... it makes it classed as a grey market vehicle...

asking who he got it from and where it came from is also important... if you havent heard of the motorex scandal i htink you should look into it...

id be very wary of it because there was a recent case where a few people in the usa have had there skylines taken by the gov't and they are left with nothing.... which is why you need to be very careful


----------



## katamari3210 (Sep 18, 2008)

I checked out the Motorex scandal to the best of my ability, and all I have to say is:

 *crap* 

I was actually hoping this could be my first _good_ car.
 So, what should I do now?
Search for another Skyline, say, an R33, or what?
I'm actually considering buying my other dream car, a good ol' american muscle Gen 3 Camaro! (when I find one)

PLEASE HELP ME SNAP OUT OF IT!!!

I cant believe I'm actually using Emoticons!!!


----------



## CeJay (Jul 19, 2008)

move to australia or canada  , nah idk.


----------



## katamari3210 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry, but I'm moving on now... 

I found a 1982 Camaro Z28 in town for a third of the price!
Much easier, safer, and American!

Sooo... Thanks for all the help, Shadao and CeJay!
Goodbye...


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i dont know about safer.... any car can be very dangerous...

if you need parts for your camaro lemmie know... one of my friends has 5 camaros 2 of them are being built right up one as show car one as race car, so he has 3 parts cars... and a bunch of other random stuff he needs to figure out what to do with...


----------

